# RO Trivia challenge :-D



## Michaela

I just saw this on another forum, so though we could have a go here too, 

You register with them on the link (best to use your user-name fromhere) then do the quiz. There's a new quiz everyday, they add up thescores and there is a winner every month

So, who is the brainiest?

I hope it's ok thatI started it:?I already startedthe plague that is word association!There's no prizes, justthough it would be fun, and of course the winner gets to bask in theglory of everyone know how clever they are!:bunnydance:

Give it a go!

http://my.funtrivia.com/tournament/RO-Trivia-D-67298.html


----------



## Michaela

I just did today's quiz, it is hard!!

I got 5/10:?

But I am in the lead, cos no one else has played yet!!


----------



## Michaela

Still nobody...:waiting:

I used the banner from the top of the forum, is that ok? If not, I'll make my own.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

I just played...think I did pretty good....got 9/10.I love this game.

Sharon


----------



## Michaela

:great:

Well done!! 9/10:shock:


----------



## JadeIcing

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *90* seconds to complete this quiz. 




Total score: *910*


----------



## naturestee

Woo hoo! I got 9/10!:colors:


----------



## HoneyPot

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *127* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *773*

I must admit... I made educated guesses fora couple

____________
Nadia


----------



## Michaela

Wow, everyone is really clever!!

But you have to remember to try and play every day, or else they score you zero. Then in a month we'll see who's the winner


----------



## jordiwes

I got 7/10

I suck at American History and flags .


----------



## HoneyPot

Is it a different test for everyone? I didn't have anything about flags on mine...

__________
Nadia


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

Neither did I.

Sharon


----------



## Michaela

Yes it is a different quiz, but it says all questions are the same difficulty.

They recommend having different questions so people can't cheat, but Ican change it so everyone does get the same questions. Should I dothat? Would it be fairer?


----------



## TinysMom

[size="+1"]Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *83* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *617

Oh well....:shock:

Peg 
*[/size]


----------



## Michaela

Peg, you did a lot better than me!!

We'll make up for it next time


----------



## TinysMom

That's for sure...

One was a beer question (don't drink)

Another one was a baseball question (don't know anything about sports) 

and one was a rock music type thing...which I know nothing about...

But it was fun and I'll look forward to tomorrow's quiz!

Peg*

Michaela wrote: *


> Peg, you did a lot better than me!!
> 
> We'll make up for it next time


----------



## katt

i got 5/10. . .not very smart. . . .:biggrin:

i will do better next time. . .


----------



## MyBoyHarper

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took *181* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *419*


----------



## maherwoman

YAY! 

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *128* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *672*[/size]


----------



## peapoo_bunny

wow that was hard! 5/10

where the olympics were held in 2000? 

and a bunch about which country invaded such and such country... like i know anything about that...ha ha

too bad im leaving for 4days.. Now im going to get 4 zeroes!:shock: 

what happens when you get a zero? just takes your average down or something?


----------



## Michaela

I dunno what happens:?

But I'm sure nobody will actually play everyday, that would be hard, don't worry about it

Now that Olympics question I could have answered! Most of mine were about the bible!!:shock:

I can pick the categories rather than a mixed bag, will I do that?


----------



## JadeIcing

I dont care I am still number one!:bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took *150* seconds to complete this quiz. 




Total score: *450*


I was really scared there for a minute. That washard. I thought I'd have like 2/10! :shock: Thatwould've been embarrassing-and no offense if one of you gets 2/10-it ishard.


----------



## peapoo_bunny

*Michaela wrote: *


> Now that Olympics question I could have answered! Most of mine were about the bible!!:shock:
> 
> I can pick the categories rather than a mixed bag, will I dothat


 i could have done the Bible questions.. maybe weshould have switched


----------



## Greta

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *104* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *696

*The ones I got wrong were aboutastrology and greeting card companies. Which are things I'm pretty muchclueless about, especially the greeting card one. thanks, Michaela,that's really neat!*
*[/size]


----------



## Michaela

The second quiz is now up, I did better today, 

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *114* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *686*

:colors:


----------



## naturestee

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *112* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *688

*I had a sports question that didn't say what sport they were playing.:huh

Edit: Michaela, I beat you by 2 seconds!
 [/size]


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *107* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *793*


----------



## MyBoyHarper

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *136* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *564*


----------



## HoneyPot

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *97* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *803*


----------



## maherwoman

TRUE lesson learned...don't answer the daily trivia questions when you've just woken up, hehe!! 

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took *190* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *410*[/size]


----------



## gwhoosh

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *96* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *604

*That was hard! I think I guessed all of them except for 1 or 2.*
*[/size]


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

I didn't do that bad:

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *95* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *605*


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Todays was harder-yikes!

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took *117* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *383*


----------



## TinysMom

8 right in 68 seconds....not too bad...I forgot to copy and paste my scores..

Peg


----------



## peapoo_bunny

[size=+1]Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *84* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *616*
[/size]


----------



## peapoo_bunny

[size=+1]double post
[/size]


----------



## CookieNCream

i got half right! hahaha


----------



## Michaela

Forgot to say this for yesterday, congrats to JadeIcing, she was the daily winner!!:colors::colors:

So far today it's HoneyPot but we've still a few hours to go.

BTW, Greta, you are very welcome

And Naturestee, I think if you look above the question, in small writing it might say the sport


----------



## HoneyPot

:bunnydance:


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took *101* seconds to complete this quiz. 




Total score: *499*

What would i know about baseball, very very old music and old films?!

BTW quiz 3 is up

And congrats to HoneyPot for yesterday!:colors:


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took *90* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *510*


UUGGHHH, must still be tired....lol

Sharon


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took *90* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *510*


----------



## HoneyPot

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *90* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *810*
____________
Nadia


----------



## peapoo_bunny

that one was so hard! most of my questions were on buddism..which i know nothing about:?

Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took *101* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *99*


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *124* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *576*


Uugghh. I guessed on most, got lucky.


----------



## naturestee

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *94* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *806*[/size]


----------



## Michaela

Oh Naturestee, you were so close!! But Nadia beat ya by4 seconds!!

Does anyone know who Banana is? If you're not going to use your forum name could you pease tell us who you are?


----------



## gwhoosh

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *85* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *615

*Ahh 7 again... I hope this isn't apattern! I always get the questions wrong about older stuff "before mytime"* 
*[/size]


----------



## TinysMom

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *80* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *720

The two I didn't know? A movie star and a football star....(figures).

Peg
*[/size]


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

You guys must really read fast. I have to read the questions slower so I make sure I understand it.:shock:


----------



## Michaela

Day 4!

I forgot to copy it but I got 8/10, seriously, what would I know about American breakfast cereals?:rollseyes

Congratulations to Nadia (again!) she won yesterday though Naturestee wasn't far behind


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *103* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *597*

*The ones I got wrong I had right at first than second guessed myself.*


----------



## HoneyPot

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *101* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *699*


 Not winning today..

____________
Nadia


----------



## TinysMom

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *61* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *739
*
I've never listened to Pearl Jam and I know nothing about hiphop!

ARG!

Peg*
*[/size]


----------



## HoneyPot

haha I would have rathered questions on Pearl Jam and hip hop... I know nothing about American Presidents and american history

___________
Nadia


----------



## TinysMom

I am guessing from the question that Pearl Jam is/was a musical group - right?

I think I remember something about a concert of theirs in the movie "Stepmom" years ago....

But hip hop? How am I supposed to know someone's original name....when I don't even recognize their professional name?

(Was it "Fifty Cents" or something? It was something like that).

Oh well...

Peg


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Peg, I wish I would have gotten your quiz, I atleast know about hip hop and Pearl Jam:tantrum:. I had quitea few canadian questions today:shock:, one was about what does it meanif someone says its brass monkeys outside, I answered very warm;answer-very cold-doooh.

I did pretty good considering...guess, guess, guess.

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *107* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *693*





*Peg, that was probably 50 Cent.*


----------



## SOOOSKA

Peg are you a speed reader? I thought I did it pretty fast. LOL

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *83* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *817*


:bunnydance: Woo Hoo!!! I did prettygood... knew most, a couple I took "educated" guesses...lol

Sharon


----------



## JAK Rabbitry

Link no worky jerky


----------



## cheryl

Mine...

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took *112* seconds to complete this quiz. 




Total score: *488*



:disgust:

cheryl


----------



## kellyjade

[size="+1"]Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *175* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *625
*that was fun *:bunnydance:
*[/size]


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *102* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *698*


----------



## TinysMom

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *84* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *716*
[/size]


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *84* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *716*



Wow Peg, we got exactly the same, even time lol


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *104* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *796*

Gee, my questions weren't that hard but they were LONG!!! lol I am a slow reader.

Sharon


----------



## naturestee

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *61* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *839

*Woo hoo! Now if only I knewanything about English monarchs, I'd have a perfectscore!
 [/size]


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *57* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *643*


----------



## TinysMom

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *68* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *732*[/size]


----------



## NZminilops

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *153* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *747

*That was fun! I didn't know one that wasabout baseball, because I've never seen baseballbefore.*
*[/size]


----------



## Haley

I just got 10/10 woohoo


----------



## naturestee

Me too! :bunnydance:

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *86* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *914
*[/size]


----------



## Becknutt

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *103* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *597*[/size]


----------



## maherwoman

Yay..."back in the saddle again"...

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *112* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *688*[/size]


----------



## Michaela

Okay, I have now made everyone's questions identical, I think it's fairer.

But I mean it guys,

NO CHEATING!!!!!

No that I think anyone would of course....


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

I forgot to take it yesterday, oops.

Ok, this is embarrassing as heck.

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took *87* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *413*

:embarrassed:


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *82* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *618*


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

That was a difficult one....guessed on the ones I got wrong...oh well.

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *109* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *591*

Sharon


----------



## cheryl

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *109* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *691*


----------



## HoneyPot

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took *105* seconds to complete this quiz. 




Total score: *495*


poop, I second guessed 2 of them and my 1st answers were right. Hate when i do that.

________
Nadia


----------



## TinysMom

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *88* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *812*[/size]


----------



## Haley

It was hard today! Do we all have the same quizor different ones? Mine had a question about UK football ground namesor something?!


----------



## TinysMom

I think she switched it so we all have the same questions.

The one I got wrong was the one about the cocoon. I knew the rightanswer and selected it first...then second guessed myself and put in adifferent answer.

Oh well...

Peg


----------



## Becknutt

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *126* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *874

I completely guessed on the football one...
*[/size]


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *86* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *814*


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

I impressed myself today. Know nothing about UK Football.

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *111* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *689*


----------



## Michaela

Yes I changed it so all questions are the same.

The US sport ones come up all the time!! I know nothing about them!!And I've gotten questions on US breakfast cerealsbefore too:shock:lol


----------



## Michaela

Just did the quiz,I agree, very hard!The UK football one was the only one I knew (apart from the moth one) Iguessed the rest, I only got 5!:baghead


----------



## peapoo_bunny

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took *114* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *486*


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

Had trouble on who is Michael Stipe....didn't know just guessed....wrong!

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *92* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *808*

Sharon


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

There were alot I didn't know today!:shock: Got lucky for sure.

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *107* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *693*


----------



## HoneyPot

I actually knew 9/10 today - no guessing (excepton the one I got wrong). It's interesting now that thequestions are the same - to see that some people are so much better atsome random trivia questions than others. Like there are someof you that know so much about UK Football, and others that know lotsabout history and politics, and me that knows who Michael Stipe and 50Cent were :?.

It's pretty cool when you think about the different outside interestesthat everyone has and the diversity of the people on the forum, but wecan all come together as bunny lovers in one community.

_____________
Nadia


----------



## Becknutt

[size="+1"]
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *85* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *815

I'm so glad I found this thread, I love random trivia!
*[/size]


----------



## mambo101

I got all 10 right today!!
*i rock!!*


----------



## seniorcats

Yay, 10 0f 10 correct and in 84 seconds (game name is banana)


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *69* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *631*


:?

Thanks Seniorcats, I was getting so confused wondering who Banana was


----------



## naturestee

Yay the Banana mystery has been solved!

And I got 10/10 again!
[size="+1"]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *69* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *931*[/size]


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *90* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *710*


----------



## TinysMom

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *68* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *732*[/size]


----------



## seniorcats

*Michaela wrote: *


> Questions correct: 7 / 10
> You took *69* seconds to complete this quiz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total score: *631*
> 
> 
> :?
> 
> Thanks Seniorcats, I was getting so confused wondering who Banana was




I already had the name banana for the global challenge so I just kept it for RO's game.


----------



## peapoo_bunny

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *112* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *788*


----------



## Greta

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *85* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *615*


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *81* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *619*


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

:faint:WOW!!! Ican't believe I got all 10 right!!!

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *88* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *912*


----------



## naturestee

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *79* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *921
* [/size]


----------



## HoneyPot

Woo! Everyone on here is so good at trivia! I got 9/10 today.

_________
Nadia


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

:imstupid

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took *115* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *385*


Those were practically impossible for me.

Good Going Naturestee-smarty!


----------



## Becknutt

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *109* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *591

:shock: Those were hard today!
*[/size]


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *77* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *923*

*OMG I actually got 10!!:colors: And I'm comingfirst!! (**Naturestee I beat you by 2 seconds)*


----------



## TinysMom

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *101* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *699*[/size]


----------



## peapoo_bunny

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *121* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *679*


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *105* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *695*


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took *78* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *422*

*I sucked this time!*


----------



## HoneyPot

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *68* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *832*

*Not too bad today... although once again, i second guessed..*

*__________
Nadia*


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Not too bad for me either today.

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *92* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *708*


----------



## TinysMom

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *59* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *741*[/size]


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *89* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *811*

The one I got wrong was the one that it said would be easy for UK players:rollseyes lol


----------



## peapoo_bunny

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *98* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *602*


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *82* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *718 *


----------



## HoneyPot

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *69* seconds to complete this quiz. 




Total score: *831*


----------



## Haley

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *139* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *761*


Wow, Nadia you were fast!


----------



## TinysMom

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *79* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *721*[/size]


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

I don't even wanna post this...:baghead

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took *113* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *187*


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hey Snuffles, now I don't feel so bad I got 6/10 but a few of those were guesses too. I found todays really hard.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took *80* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *420*


I think that was the hardest yet:shock:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Yeah, Susan and Michaela, it was hardtoday. I had to guess alot, but if I would've went w/ my guton more of them, I would've done better. The beetle questionfor one:shock:.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *91* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *709*


----------



## naturestee

That was hard!

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *89* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *611*[/size]


----------



## peapoo_bunny

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *82* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *618*


----------



## JadeIcing

This is like a drug. So addictive!


----------



## TinysMom

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *90* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *810

The one I got wrong - I guessed the right answer - and then changed it. ARG!

Oh well - I'm not exactly up on Eddie Murphy movies!

Peg
p.s. I did it first so I could be the top scorer for today for at least a few minutes!!!!
*[/size]


----------



## SOOOSKA

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *83 *seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *817
*

*Peg I beat you yeah (LOL) I'm first now, I'm sure that won't last long.*

*Susan
*


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *67* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *733*


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *80* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *720*


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

Sorry guys, I beat you! LOL.....

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *77* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *823*


----------



## Becknutt

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *119* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *681*[/size]


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took *138* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *362*



*Hard!!!!*


----------



## naturestee

Woo hoo! I had to guess on some.

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *97* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *903*[/size]


----------



## peapoo_bunny

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *165* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *735*


----------



## TinysMom

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *96* seconds to complete this quiz. 




Total score: *704*[/size]


----------



## missyscove

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *78* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *822*


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *74* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *626*


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *89* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *711*


That was mostly guessing.


----------



## naturestee

Darn. You'd think I'd have gotten the science question right.:?

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *89* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *711*
[/size]
Edit: JadeIcing, we have the exact same score and time!:shock:


----------



## SOOOSKA

That was very hard today, I think 9/10 I quessed at.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Got lucky again.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *127* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *773*


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

Wow, that one was hard.

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *107* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *593*

Sharon


----------



## TinysMom

Never again will I take this test with Art standing over my shoulder giving me HIS answers...

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *98* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *602*[/size]


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *63* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *637*


----------



## HoneyPot

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *100* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *700*

*For me, today's quiz was the hardest yet, i guessed like 50% of them...*


----------



## naturestee

That was hard!:shock:

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *91* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *609*[/size]


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

It was kinda hard.

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took *96* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *504*


----------



## Michaela

Well, I was fast I suppose...:?

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took *52* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *548*


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *98* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *602*


----------



## HoneyPot

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *110* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *790*


----------



## naturestee

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *95* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *705*[/size]


----------



## Haley

Im terrible. 7/10 today.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *114* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *786*


The one I got wrong, I had it right then changed it...figures.

Sharon


----------



## HoneyPot

Hmm... questions are starting to repeat too...

________
Nadia


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *74* seconds to complete this quiz. 




Total score: *726*


----------



## seniorcats

Tarnation! Got interrupted in themiddle of the quiz, had to do 2 things at once so it took 112 seconds -e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e!


----------



## HoneyPot

*seniorcats wrote:*


> Tarnation! Got interrupted in the middle of thequiz, had to do 2 things at once so it took 112 seconds -e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e!



You're banana right? Don't worry - we're all still eating your dust! haha.

________
Nadia


----------



## TinysMom

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *84* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *816*[/size]


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Just a guessing game for me.:embarrassed:

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *124* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *776*


----------



## TinysMom

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *71* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *729*[/size]


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *78* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *822*


----------



## HoneyPot

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *51* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *849*


----------



## mambo101

Geez. I couldn't even read the questions in 51 seconds!!


----------



## HoneyPot

*mambo101 wrote: *


> Geez. I couldn't even read the questions in 51 seconds!!



LOL - I've discovered the art to skimming the questions and if I knowthem, I don't even really read the whole question. Like theone about the actress (V. L.) - I just saw her name and Iknew, so didn't really read the question. haha. 

_________
Nadia


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *61* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *739*


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

I can't read them that fast either, especially if it's something I know nothing about.

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *116* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *584*


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *59* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *841*


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took *77* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *523*


----------



## SOOOSKA

Questions correct:10 / 10
You took *85 *seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *915*

I can't believe I actually got all the questions right, I guessed at alot of them

Susan


----------



## HoneyPot

Eeee, I didn't know any of them today!!

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *81* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *619*


----------



## mambo101

I think today's quiz was the hardest ever!


----------



## JadeIcing

I agree!


----------



## naturestee

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *88* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *812*[/size]


----------



## Michaela

Today is the start of a new tournament because it's the 1st of March, so...


[align=center]Congratulations to Banana/Seniorcats who was our February winner![/align]

[align=center]:great:[/align]

[align=left]Good luck for March everyone!!:goodluck[/align]


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *54* seconds to complete this quiz. 




Total score: *646*


----------



## SOOOSKA

*:jumpforjoy:YEAH I'm off to a good start.*

*Susan*


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *66* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *734*


----------



## TinysMom

ROFLOL - I forgot that I clicked the link lastnight and my computer shut down when I tried to answer the firstquestion....I rebooted my machine but never went back to the game....

Oh well..

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *76386* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *100*[/size]


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Forgot to do it today!

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took *103* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *397*


----------



## TinysMom

Oh my...

I'm stunned

In total shock!


[size="+1"]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *74* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *926*[/size]


----------



## Greta

[size="+1"]
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *189* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *511*
[/size]


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *94* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *706*


----------



## HoneyPot

hee, I got 10/10 today too, but I didn't read as fast as Tiny's Mom!

______________
Nadia


----------



## Haley

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *170* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *730*

*Why am I so dang slow?!*


----------



## JadeIcing

Heh.


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *79* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *721*

Not bad seeing as my mum wouldn't go away and keptasking me stupid questions about school.:?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Wow, someone across office panel was talking onthe phone the whole time I took this, when I started she wasn't and Icould not concentrate at all. Darn it.

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took *144* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *456*


Plus, these were hard.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *81* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *819*


----------



## TinysMom

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *75* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *825*[/size]


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *96* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *704*


----------



## naturestee

:bunnydance:

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *69* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *931*[/size]


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *58* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *942*

:bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *100* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *800*


----------



## HoneyPot

7/10 for me today. poop.

_______
Nadia


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

I miss understood one of the questions as I went to fast....oh well.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *57* seconds to complete this quiz. 




Total score: *843*


----------



## TinysMom

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *61* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *639*[/size]


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took *73* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *327*

*I shouldnt have done this while half asleep.*


----------



## naturestee

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *71* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *629*
[/size]


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *56* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *644*


----------



## SOOOSKA

Questions correct:8/ 10
You took*62* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *738*

*Wow it was hard today, a lot of guesses.*


----------



## Haley

Oh wow. 5/10 today. I had no clue on some of those!


----------



## HoneyPot

8/10 today.. could have gotten 9 but i read a question wrong. 

:?


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took *81* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *519*

All I can say is: :whatever:crash LOL!!!!!

Sharon


----------



## ani-lover

i got 4/10 i was clueless:?


----------



## IM4Swine

This was the first time I'd taken the quiz. It was hard. But it was fun, too.

Questions correct: 6/10

You took 95 seconds to complete this quiz.

Total score: 505


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Is anyone else seeing the same question you'vehad before Michaela changed it? I am. That oneabout the book 1949 or whatever I've had 3 times now, so I knew theanswer:shock:.

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took *82* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *518*


----------



## TinysMom

Today's really was the hardest yet for me...

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took *81* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *419*
[/size]


----------



## Greta

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *137* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *763*[/size]


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *98* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *702*


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *401* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *399*


401 seconds!!!!!! The thing wouldn't come up - it was just white - but the timer was going!!!:tantrum:


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took *96* seconds to complete this quiz. 



Total score: *504*


----------



## ani-lover

Questions correct: 5 / 10

some were hard today


EDIT: how do you copy and paste the info


----------



## Michaela

*AngelnSnuffy wrote:*


> Is anyone else seeing the same question you've had beforeMichaela changed it? I am. That one about the book1949 or whatever I've had 3 times now, so I knew the answer:shock:.


I've noticed that too.:?


----------



## Michaela

*I think I'll change the category from mixed bag, the possible categories are;*
General Knowledge Trivia: Easy/Intermediate

General Knowledge Trivia: Intermediate

General Knowledge Trivia: Intermediate/Difficult

Music Trivia Mix

History &amp; Geography

Mixed Sports Trivia

Bible Trivia

Movie Trivia

Science &amp; Technology

Hobbies

Famous People

The 1980s

The 1970s

Everything Baseball: Intermediate

Everything Baseball: True Fans Only

Australian Trivia: Easy - Intermediate

Australian Trivia: Intermediate - Hard

United Kingdom Trivia: Easy - Intermediate

United Kingdom Trivia: Intermediate - Hard

So if anyone has a preference of what they'd like it changed to theycan PM me, although I think it is safe to say we will not be doing abaseball quiz!!! I was thinking a different category each week?Opinions?


----------



## Michaela

*ani-lover wrote: *


> Questions correct: 5 / 10
> 
> some were hard today
> 
> 
> EDIT: how do you copy and paste the info


When it gives your results at the bottom of the page it will say thetime etc. I just highlight and copy this, then paste it, but it alwaystakes a little while before it comes up in the post.


----------



## Michaela

Ok, I just created a question pool. I didn'trealise you could do this, you can choose questions from _any_category. So I made ; music, films, rabbits!, tv and Willy Wonka (lol).

If people want a particular category in the quiz just PM it to me and I'll add it.


----------



## ani-lover

*Michaela wrote: *


> *ani-lover wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Questions correct: 5 / 10
> 
> some were hard today
> 
> 
> EDIT: how do you copy and paste the info
> 
> 
> 
> When it gives your results at the bottom of the page it will say thetime etc. I just highlight and copy this, then paste it, but it alwaystakes a little while before it comes up in the post.
Click to expand...

i can copy on the trivia but when i come into the forum i right click and cannot find paste on that menu


----------



## Haley

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took *113* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *287*



*OMG Michaela, today was hard, change the question pool! *


----------



## SOOOSKA

Michaela, I think you should put Baseball. LOL It's something I know alot about.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom

Well, since I don't watch much for movies or know much for music (or tv) - I may quit the trivia thing - hope y'all have fun! 

I had better luck when it was potluck!

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took *111* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *189*[/size]


----------



## SOOOSKA

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took *90*seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *210*

*I agree, that was ridiculous.*

*Susan:bunnydance:*


----------



## HoneyPot

OK I definately vote for putting itback. The mixed trivia is best for everyone because noteveyone has the same likes/dislikes/knowledge.

I have never seen Willy Wonka but I knew random things about dogs and authors etc. *shrug*

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took *122* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *178*


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took *129* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *271*



*Wow I suck at this one. I hate Willy Wonka! *


----------



## Haley

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took *154* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *246*

*We Need to change it back!*


----------



## Michaela

Sorry, people were complaining so I thought Ishould change it, it is on general knowledge now. But if people hatethat too I will change it to mixed bag again even though I don'tactually like mixed bag.


----------



## JadeIcing

That is ok. I would have been fine if it wasn't for Willy Wonka. I really do hate it.


----------



## Michaela

I really am sorry. I had no intention of making people upset and angry. I feel bad.

And everyone seems very upset about Willy Wonka, it was 2 questionsthat came frompossible 30 or so, I also selected rabbits andthere was about 200 of them. It's not my fault they didn't come up.

Not sure whether I'll continue playing anymore, it was only meant to be a bit of fun...


----------



## seniorcats

Oh no, you must keep playing! I don't think anyone's complaints are serious I think they are only made in fun.

If people didn't like it, they wouldn't play. Since so manyplay, we obviously like it. So see - you have to stay andplay.

Any way, I got 10 out of 10 (player name - banana) and I love WillyWonka. Yesterday I only got 7 of 10. Like ForrestGump said - it's like a box of chocolates. You never knowwhat you're gonna' get.


----------



## Michaela

*seniorcats wrote:*


> Oh no, you must keep playing! I don't thinkanyone's complaints are serious I think they are only made in fun.
> 
> If people didn't like it, they wouldn't play. Since so manyplay, we obviously like it. So see - you have to stay andplay.
> 
> Any way, I got 10 out of 10 (player name - banana) and I love WillyWonka. Yesterday I only got 7 of 10. Like ForrestGump said - it's like a box of chocolates. You never knowwhat you're gonna' get.


Thanks!:hug2:

I think it's becasue most of the comments are in such big writing, seems like everyone's shouting at me:?


----------



## Haley

*Michaela wrote: *

I think it's becasue most of the comments are in such big writing, seems like everyone's shouting at me:?

Oh, Michaela! Im sorry! No one is mad at youat all. When Iwrote my comment above it was in large font because that was the fontthat came upwhen Ipasted my score.

Seriously, its just a game.We're all just having fun, no one is mad. Note to self: reducefont size 

Youre great for setting this all up for us. Its all in good fun. :hug:


----------



## Greta

[size="+2"]I love the trivia,Michaela, and if I ever complain, it's not in the least bit serious,but just in fun. Please keep doing it. 

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *216* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *684*
[/size]


----------



## TinysMom

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *52* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *748*[/size]


----------



## Spring

Not too bad . 

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *84* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *716*


----------



## Haley

Today's was great! I noticed you put it on "easier", Michaela. 

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *80* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *820*


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *77* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *623*


----------



## HoneyPot

No no no Michela! No one was shouting at yousilly girl. We all LOVE the trivia game (that's why we goback every day!!). We were just teasing you and whiningbecause we all sucked. haha.

______________
Nadia


----------



## SOOOSKA

Questions correct: 9/ 10
You took*72* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *828*

*Much Better LOL*


----------



## Michaela

Thanks, I guess I overreacted yesterday, I realise now that it was just the way the font goes.:foreheadsmack:

I put it on easier general knowledge (though I didn't think it was thateasy!!) I can put it to the hard one if anyone wants, even just for oneday to give it a try.

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *63* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *737*


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Woohoo! I only missed the last two.

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *108* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *692*



*When you type below, it keeps this font. I don't think you can change it.*


----------



## mambo101

Micheala, please keep it easy. I need to get back into the top 5!


----------



## Michaela

*mambo101 wrote: *


> Micheala, please keep it easy. I need to get back into the top 5!


Haha no problem!! I found the easy one hard enough anyway!:rofl:


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *68* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *932*


----------



## HoneyPot

Noooo Pet_Bunny kicked my butt for 4 seconds today. poop, was hoping for anotherwin for the month!

:colors:

___________
Nadia


----------



## ani-lover

8/10 
94 seconds!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> Noooo Pet_Bunny kicked my butt for 4 seconds today.


Two 10's in 2days.... Better quit whileI'm ahead. 

First win today ... Hope I didn't jinx myself.


----------



## TinysMom

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *61* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *739*


[/size]


----------



## Greta

[size="+2"]
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *118* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *782*
[/size]


----------



## SOOOSKA

Questions correct:10 / 10
You took *85* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *915*

*YEAH, *

*susan*


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *92* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *708*


----------



## naturestee

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *89* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *811*[/size]


----------



## ani-lover

7/10 today!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

I missed the Hitler question:shock:.



Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *96* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *804*


----------



## naturestee

Seriously?:shock:


----------



## TinysMom

I missed it too. I knew the correct answer andselected it and then reread the question and thought it said somethingelse....and chose the wrong answer...

I kicked myself...

Not only did I get it wrong - I slowed myself down!

Peg*

naturestee wrote: *


> Seriously?:shock:


----------



## Spring

Hm, I always thought he died of a STD. I guess you can't be sure. I got 5/10.


----------



## TinysMom

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *76* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *824*[/size]


----------



## Greta

[size="+2"]
Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took *148* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *452*[/size]


----------



## SOOOSKA

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *81* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *719*


Susan


----------



## naturestee

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *111* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *889*
[/size]


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *106* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *694*


----------



## Becknutt

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *131* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *869*[/size]


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *78* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *622*

:?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *119* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *681*


----------



## ani-lover

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *138* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *562


*[/size]


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *96* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *604*


----------



## Yourillusion

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *380* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *320*





You earned *7* FunTrivia Bucks


----------



## Yourillusion

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *380* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *320*




You earned *7* FunTrivia Bucks


----------



## maherwoman

YAY!

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *122* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *778*[/size]


----------



## TinysMom

I need to take this quiz at my son's more often!

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *67* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *933*[/size]


----------



## SOOOSKA

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took*66* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *834*

*can you beleive I got #10 wrong I should have known Buttercup or at least guessed it!!!!!*


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *53* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *747*


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *95* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *605*


----------



## TinysMom

I had no idea what that answer was (my kids are22) - but Art was standing behind me and when I made a different choice- he said "no" and gave me the correct answer.

I don't know how HE knew it though...

Peg*

SOOOSKA wrote:*


> *canyou beleive I got #10 wrong I should have known Buttercup or at leastguessed it!!!!!*


----------



## Matsuro

6/10 score of 397


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *61* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *839*


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> *can you beleive I got #10 wrong Ishould have known Buttercup or at least guessed it!!!!!*


That was the one I guessed at, and got 10/10. 

Soooska and Mambo 101 got the same score but not the same points.


----------



## SOOOSKA

That's interesting Stan, now they will probably take a point away from me.:dunno:

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *45* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *955*[/size]


----------



## SOOOSKA

Questions correct:9 / 10
You took*53* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *847*

*Peg you must be a speed reader*

*Susan*

*Who's Banana on the scoreboard?*


----------



## seniorcats

*Who's Banana on the scoreboard?*

I'm banana on the quiz site. Should have used my screen namefrom here instead.

Ann


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks for letting me know.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Spring

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *62* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *638]*

So bad.. hehe


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *45* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *855*


Just the stupid volleyball question!!


----------



## Michaela

Susan and Stan, the score depends on the time as well as the number of questions you got right.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

You beat me by 3 seconds Peg!!! I tried. :bunnydance:

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *48* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *952*


Sharon


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *66* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *934*


----------



## TinysMom

You mean I might actually win one?

WOW!

Peg*

Starlight Rabbitry wrote: *


> You beat me by 3 seconds Peg!!! I tried. :bunnydance:
> 
> Sharon


----------



## HoneyPot

10/10 today - but all you speedy people!! Took me 59 seconds 

___________
Nadia


----------



## Becknutt

[size="+2"]I don't know how you can read that fast!

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *63* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *937*[/size]


----------



## Haley

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *91* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *909*



*Geeze, I must read slow!*


----------



## TinysMom

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *74* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *826

The one I missed - I guess right but then changed it.

Bad Peg...


*[/size]


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *77* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *723*


----------



## Greta

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *86* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *814*
[/size]


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *68* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *832*


----------



## HoneyPot

hee.. now I'll wait for someone to come along and read faster..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *74* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *926*


----------



## SOOOSKA

Questions correct:9 / 10
You took *83 *seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *817*


----------



## naturestee

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *95* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *805*[/size]


----------



## Haley

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *116* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *884*


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *62* seconds to complete this quiz. 



:yuck


----------



## Haley

How is it that I am so dang slow??!!


----------



## TinysMom

When will I learn to NOT change my answers???

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *79* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *821*[/size]


----------



## HoneyPot

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *89* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *811*


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *83* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *817*


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *72* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *728*


----------



## Greta

[size="+2"]
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *97* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *703*
[/size]


----------



## missyscove

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *65* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *935*

:bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *80* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *820*[/size]


----------



## SOOOSKA

Questions correct:8 / 10
You took *73* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *727*


----------



## JadeIcing

:growl::tantrum:Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *82* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *818:growl::tantrum:*



*The one I got wrong I had right than changed it.*


----------



## HoneyPot

Poo, I got a really stupid one wrong too...

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *77* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *823*


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *58* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *742*


----------



## TinysMom

Not so good today...

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *67* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *733*[/size]


----------



## missyscove

At least I "passed the 11th grade" considering I'm in it. 

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *69* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *731*


----------



## HoneyPot

:bunnydance:

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *61* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *939*


----------



## SOOOSKA

Questions correct: 9/ 10
You took *79* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *821*


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *62* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *738*


----------



## Haley

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *79* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *921*


I tried to be faster today!


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *72* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *628*


----------



## Spring

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *86* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *714*


Darn. I read the question too quickly and didn't go with my gut instinct. This game is so fun!


----------



## TinysMom

Yuck....

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *61* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *639*[/size]


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took *82* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *518*



*Wow*


----------



## JadeIcing

*Michaela wrote:*


> I just saw this on another forum, so though we could have ago here too,




I just noticed this! how dare you twotime this forum.:?


----------



## SOOOSKA

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took *95* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *305*





You earned *4* FunTrivia Bucks! 

Ok i just blew my standings LOL


----------



## HoneyPot

ok that question about the personal info in the quiz was the most stupid question ever

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *85* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *715*


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *58* seconds to complete this quiz.


----------



## Haley

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *99* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *801*

*Dang, I had the Fat Albert one and changed it!*


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *104* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *796*

:bunnydance:*Not Bad:bunnydance:*


----------



## SOOOSKA

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *96* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *804*




You earned *9* FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## naturestee

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *98* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *902*[/size]


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *54* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *846*


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *54* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *846*


----------



## TinysMom

Just got home from the rabbit show a few minutes ago but I HAD to take the test...

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *76* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *924*[/size]


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *56* seconds to complete this quiz.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *68* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *932*


Goodness I'm a slow reader,:foreheadsmack: now towait to see who's going to beat me time wise.


----------



## TinysMom

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *68* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *832

I couldn't beat your score OR your time! 
*[/size]*

SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took *68* seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: *932*
> 
> 
> Goodness I'm a slow reader,:foreheadsmack: nowto wait to see who's going to beat me time wise.


----------



## naturestee

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *72* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *828*[/size]


----------



## SOOOSKA

OK 5 hours left to see if I win for the day, I need the win I was so bad yesterday,

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA

OK Haley you beat me, darn.:jumpforjoy:

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley

This is my first time at the top, Im usually too slow!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *95* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *805*


I've haven't taken the quiz in three days:shock:.


----------



## TinysMom

The worst part about going to Lionhead Nationalsis that I can't take the quiz for 6 days. Can you believe this has beenstressing me out? I even thought of renting a laptop or something so Ican log in and play this game...(I'm not going to do it).

Oh well....

Peg


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Oh, Peg, don't worry about it. Youhave way too much going on to worry about a triviagame:kiss1:. Just play when you can.


----------



## TinysMom

As I tell Art when I check the game out about 5 minutes after its posted most nights..

"I can quit this game anytime I want to.

I just DON'T want to quit."

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom

I'm in shock...I really am.

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *55* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *945*[/size]


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *51* seconds to complete this quiz

:happydance

Sorry Peg!!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *76* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *624*


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *68* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *932*


----------



## naturestee

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *77* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *923

*Not the best time, but I had a kitten swatting at the screen.:rollseyes*
*[/size]


----------



## TinysMom

Uh huh....sure! 

The one time I come close to maybe being on top lately..... :shock:

(Hey - its really ok - hope you know that). :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

Peg*

Michaela wrote: *


> :happydance
> 
> Sorry Peg!!


----------



## mambo101

Sure Peg, you just want to go ahead of me in the monthly standings.


----------



## TinysMom

Aw man....you figured me out.

I can only handle one goal in my life at a time - and so my current goal is to get ahead of you for this month. 

SHUCKS.
*


mambo101 wrote: *


> Sure Peg, you just want to go ahead of me in the monthly standings.


----------



## HoneyPot

OH, I ALMOST had you Michaela. LOL. hope you don't mind sharing for now... until someone reads faster.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *51* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *949*


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Good Job Michaela!

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *92* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *608*
:embarrassed:


----------



## Michaela

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Uh huh....sure!
> 
> The one time I come close to maybe being on top lately..... :shock:
> 
> (Hey - its really ok - hope you know that). :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:
> 
> Peg*
> 
> Michaela wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> :happydance
> 
> Sorry Peg!!
Click to expand...

Hehe =P, of course I know. I've only ever come first once in the whole time this has been going on

HoneyPot* wrote: 
*


> OH, I ALMOST had you Michaela. LOL. hopeyou don't mind sharing for now... until someone reads faster.



And now I have to _share_!?!


----------



## missyscove

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *54* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *946*

So, so very close...


----------



## TinysMom

Oh man....you beat me Mambo.....I didn't know one and guessed it and guessed wrong... ARG!

Oh well..

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *64* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *836*[/size]


----------



## Haley

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *70* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *930*



*woohoo! Im tied for first, im getting faster at these!*


----------



## TinysMom

Congrats. I had no idea about the Morgan Freemanquestion. I knew a couple that it wasn't...but I guess the wrong onefrom the two remaining choices..

Oh well...


----------



## Haley

yeah, I just guessed


----------



## Spring

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *81* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *619*


----------



## SOOOSKA

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took *75* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *525*
Not good


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *69* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *731*


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *56* seconds to complete this quiz.


----------



## TinysMom

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *76* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *824*[/size]


----------



## kellyjade

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took *83* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *517
:foreheadsmack:
*[/size]


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *66* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *734*


----------



## Becknutt

[size="+2"]
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *119* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *881*[/size]


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Wow, that was hard.

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took *85* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *515*


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *72* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *728*


----------



## ani-lover

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *100* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *600

this was easier today
*[/size]


----------



## Greta

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *329* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *571

*I was doing several things at once, anddidn't notice that the quiz was finished loading (don't you just lovedial-up?) ...which is why I had a monstrous time score today.:waiting:
[/size]


----------



## TinysMom

Aha....for once a tv show question works in MY favor!!! WOO HOO!

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *66* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *934*[/size]


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took *61* seconds to complete this quiz.

:shock:


----------



## ani-lover

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took *93* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *507*[/size]


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *87* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *713*


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *78* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *722*


----------



## SOOOSKA

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *71* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *929*


----------



## SOOOSKA

Peg you must learn to read MUCH slower. LOL

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom

ROFLOL...

I think I got my daughter hooked on it too - not sure. She'sTiny'sSis....she lives 3 hours away from here and it is one way we can"stay in touch".

Peg*

SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Peg you must learn to read MUCH slower. LOL
> 
> Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Elmolicious

1. i am failing in school 

2. i read slow

3. i didnt get the questions!!!

4. i like movies

these three factors = in 

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took *66* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *334*


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *69* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *631*


----------



## SOOOSKA

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *57* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *943*


*Now I have to wait to see who beats me. Praying ray:it will be no one. LOL*


----------



## HoneyPot

bleh

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *49* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *651*


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *90* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *810*


----------



## TinysMom

I'm sure someone will beat me...but here goes..

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *48* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *952*[/size]


----------



## SOOOSKA

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *55* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *945*


*Honestly Peg, you must take more time when you arereading those questions, like 90 seconds would be good.LOL*


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *63* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *637*


----------



## HoneyPot

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I'm sure someone will beat me...but here goes..
> 
> [size=+2]Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took *48* seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: *952*[/size]



Sorry Peg - got you by 3 seconds today...

10/10: 45 seconds


----------



## Becknutt

[size="+2"]
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *80* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *920*[/size]


----------



## Michaela

I've been doing really bad this last while...:?

But we'll be ontoa new month soon


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *75* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *625*


----------



## HoneyPot

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *61* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *839*


----------



## Michaela

Better today

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *57* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *943*


----------



## kellyjade

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *120* seconds to complete this quiz. Total score: *580*


I spent way too long on the last question..and then got it wrong.:foreheadsmack:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *85* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *715*


*Some of those questions were long*.


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *71* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *729*


----------



## Greta

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *160* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *840*[/size]


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *85* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *715*


----------



## TinysMom

Watch Nadia beat me....or Mambo...or Banana or....

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *56* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *944*[/size]


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Pegggg-

Thought you were too busy to take the quiz w/ the buns loose all day-HaHa. "I won't be on much tonight" sorry, justkidding! ( I haven't taken the quiz for almost aweek:shock:. Can't keep up.:shock::shock:

Did you get the bunssituated and happy?


----------



## TinysMom

There is one black girl still on the loose - andwe can not find her. I suspect she went down in Tiny's hole and wecan't see her (it is that deep and curvy).

We got the other two girls in although Milina did get a bit hurt andI'm concerned about her. I'm going to be watching her tomorrow to seeif she is ok.

But I HAD to take the quiz....if only for the sake of my sanity.

*Besides - HoneyPot and I are TIED!!!!*

Peg*

AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Did you get the bunssituated and happy?


----------



## Spring

Did alright . I am getting better!

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *78* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *822*


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *73* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *927*


----------



## HoneyPot

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Besides - HoneyPot and I are TIED!!!!*



YAH! Take that! I got 5 seconds on you today Peg... although,I'm sure we'll get the same score. (lol - I'm just being apain in the butt).

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *51* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *949*


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *56* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *944*


----------



## Greta

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *63* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *837*

I beat ya, Haley!* *


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took *44* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *556*

OMG that's bad, at least I was fast:?


----------



## Thumpies

Hahahahahahaha.....

I got 8/10 or something like that! Halfway through the quiz my washingfinished so I got up to put that in the dryer and came back to the quiz!

I didn't realize it was timed.... it took me like 260 seconds!:lookaround


----------



## SOOOSKA

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *69* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *831*


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *64* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *736*


----------



## Crystalballl

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *76* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *724*


----------



## TinysMom

Honeypot,

I'm sending Tiny to tie your hands behind your back for 30 secondsevery time you take the trivia quiz....or put his paws over your eyesor something....


----------



## HoneyPot

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Honeypot,
> 
> I'm sending Tiny to tie your hands behind your back for 30 secondsevery time you take the trivia quiz....or put his paws over your eyesor something....



LOL - you know what I find funny though - that you and I usually getthe exact same number of questions right, so it's usually down to speedand you're a hard one to keep up with!!

__________
Nadia


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *62* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *938*


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *50* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *750*


----------



## ani-lover

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *84* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *616*[/size]


----------



## Greta

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *94* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *806*[/size]


----------



## TinysMom

Well.....to start off a new month...

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *41* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *959

Now watch me get soundly beat!

*Peg*
*[/size]


----------



## kellyjade

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *44* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *856
*I went too fast and missed the bubble forthe answer to a question, so it counted as not answeringit.:imstupid*
*[/size]


----------



## SOOOSKA

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *48* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *752*


*You guys are just too darn smart and fast. Bad start for a new month.*

*Peg I keep telling you must learn to read slower. LOL*


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *55* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *845*


----------



## Michaela

Ah Peg you got me by 3 seconds!

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *44* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *956*


I'm pretty pleased with this to start April!

And Congratulations to Banana/Seniorcats!!arty0002: Second win!!:great:


----------



## Greta

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 9 / 10
[/size][size="+2"]You took *100* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *800*[/size][size="+2"][/size]


----------



## Spring

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *54* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *846*


----------



## ani-lover

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *85* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *715

quite easy today
*[/size]


----------



## Haley

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *67* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *833*



*grr..I dont know what happened, but the verylast question Ithought Iclicke ontheright answer (of course I knew it), but its saying I gotit wrong. I wonder if maybe I clicked the wrong box.dang!*


----------



## HoneyPot

haha Peg - you beat my by 1 point lastmonth!!! Congratulations. LOL. I'm noteven trying to catch up with banana/seniorcats. 

______
Nadia


----------



## TinysMom

Nadia,

What was funny is you had more wins than I did...and I honestly thought you were going to beat me. You're FAST and you're GOOD!

Yeah - I don't think anyone can catch banana/senior cats....unless we send several rabbits to distract her. 

I'm not volunteering Tiny...or Miss Bea. *



HoneyPot wrote: *


> haha Peg - you beat my by1 point last month!!! Congratulations.LOL. I'm not even trying to catch up withbanana/seniorcats.
> 
> ______
> Nadia


----------



## HoneyPot

*TinysMom wrote: *


> You're FAST and you're GOOD!



So are YOU! Gave me a real run for my money!!

_______
Nadia


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *79* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *721*



Back in it, I haven't played for over a week:shock:.


----------



## HoneyPot

Shoot, I got 9/10 today - could have had 10, butI didn't read all the choices and chose too fast trying to beat Tiny'sMom's Speedy fingers!!

_________
Nadia


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *40* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *660*

Ack!


----------



## TinysMom

*You DID beat my speedy fingers as I only got 9 also!

ROFLOL......

HoneyPot wrote: *


> Shoot, I got 9/10 today -could have had 10, but I didn't read all the choices and chose too fasttrying to beat Tiny's Mom's Speedy fingers!!
> 
> _________
> Nadia


----------



## TinysMom

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *59* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *941

I'm sure someone will beat me too..
*[/size]


----------



## Greta

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *94* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *906

*Geez, Peg, you're just too fast! 
*
*[/size]


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *70* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *830*


----------



## SOOOSKA

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *86* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *714*


----------



## Wee Wabbits

Ok I suck at this. I couldn't use myname on this forum to create an account for some reason so I ended upusing Naturenut1233.

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *145* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *655*




[/size]


----------



## ani-lover

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *104* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *796*[/size]


----------



## Becknutt

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *88* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *912*[/size]


----------



## HoneyPot

Was totally distracted today when i took the test, and missed a very simple question. Poop.

Nooo - Peg is getting away from me... have.. to.. work... harder...


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *61* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *839*


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *53* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *847*


----------



## ani-lover

i was distracted today and got 4/10


----------



## JadeIcing

Is it me and this is a bit addictive?


----------



## ani-lover

no its not just you this is vvery adictive


----------



## Haley

NY city sewers...huh?


----------



## SOOOSKA

I know I thought it was rats

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Wee Wabbits

ok that last question could have been wordedbetter. I didn't understand what they were asking.Oh well. I messed that one up but the rest I got.Kinda slow though.


----------



## Haley

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> I know I thought it was rats


maybe the answer should be homeless people


----------



## SOOOSKA

LOL you're too funny haley.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom

This game is not at all addicting.

I can quit anytime I want.

I just don't want to quit.....

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

:laugh::lies


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *45* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *855*

Ahh, I just got theAl Capone one wrong, I would have been in the leadif I got it right:whatever


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *81* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *719*



I got the Al Capone one wrong too, if I'd havegone w/ my gut, it would've been right:shock:.


----------



## Haley

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *70* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *930*


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *58* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *742*


----------



## Greta

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 7 / 10[/size][size="+2"]
You took *116* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *584*[/size][size="+2"][/size]


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *90* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *610*


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *46* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *854*


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took *48* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *552*

I hate questions about things before I was born...:disgust:


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *70* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *730*


----------



## Haley

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *75* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *925*


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *68* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *732*


----------



## JadeIcing

You took *109* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *891*


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *55* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *745*

Gah!!


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *49* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *951*


----------



## ani-lover

*Michaela wrote: *


> Questions correct: 6 / 10
> You took *48* seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: *552*
> 
> I hate questions about things before I was born...:disgust:



ME TOO!


----------



## ~BunBuns~

i got 7/10 ( i didnt know some of the questions) But i guessed!


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *72* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *628*


----------



## Greta

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *102* seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: *598*


----------



## TinysMom

I hate it! I get my daughter hooked on the game (TinysSis) and now she beats me!

NO FAIR!

:shock:

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## HoneyPot

LOL Peg - I was just going to say - you've upped the game now. Your daughter is going to kick both our butts!

Nadia


----------



## TinysMom

Yep...tonight we tied. ...number of answers AND timing...

:shock:

What oh what did I start?*

HoneyPot wrote: *


> LOL Peg - I was just goingto say - you've upped the game now. Your daughter is going tokick both our butts!
> 
> Nadia


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *60* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *940*


----------



## TinysMom

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *53* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *947

*Now watch Nadia &amp; TinysSis beat me!

Peg*
*[/size]


----------



## myLoki

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *50* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *950


yay!
*[/size]


----------



## Michaela

I got 10/10 in 50 seconds, the exact same as Nadia and myLoki! :bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *56* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *944*


----------



## Haley

How is it that I go as fast as I can, get all of them right, and Im in 9th place today!!

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *58* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *942*


----------



## SOOOSKA

Tell me about it Haley, I got 10/10 to and am in 7th place. Too many smart people today. LOL

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Greta

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *68* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *832


*[/size]


----------



## TinysMom

Woo hoo - I beat my daughter...

and Nadia is ahead of Banana so far for this month.....imagine that? Well...she said Banana was going down....

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *67* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *933*[/size]


----------



## myLoki

[size="+2"]Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *62* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *938*[/size]


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took *65* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *535*



:shock:Some weird questions...


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *75* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *925*


----------



## SOOOSKA

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *75* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *925*

*Wow again I get 10/10 and I don't win, come on guys read slower. LOL*


----------



## Greta

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *110* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *690*[/size]


----------



## myLoki

Y'all are going to have a run for your money now that I'm in the game! I'm the queen of trivia! BUAHAHAHAHAH!

:bunny18



t.


----------



## HoneyPot

*myLoki wrote:*


> Y'all are going to have a run for your money now that I'm inthe game! I'm the queen of trivia! BUAHAHAHAHAH!
> 
> t.


NOOOoooooo


----------



## myLoki

And again I say, " BUAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!" :devil


t.



*HoneyPot wrote:*


> *myLoki wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all aregoing to have a run for your money now that I'm in the game! I'm thequeen of trivia! BUAHAHAHAHAH!
> 
> t.
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOoooooo
Click to expand...


----------



## myLoki

[size="+2"]AWWW POO! I missed the last one and took too long on it. I suck at life. :X

t.


Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *62* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *838*[/size]


----------



## HoneyPot

*myLoki wrote:*


> [size=+2]AWWW POO! I missed the last one andtook too long on it. I suck at life. :X
> [/size]



Now it's my turn.. BWAHAHAHAHAH :stikpoke

AH POOP... Tiny's Mom just beat us both. 

:cry4:

__________
Nadia


----------



## Crystalballl

Haven't taken this in a couple weeks, I keep forgetting about it

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *67* seconds to complete this quiz


----------



## Michaela

I see the settings have changed by themselves :?


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *56* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *644*


----------



## m.e.

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *42* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *858


*[/size]


----------



## SOOOSKA

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *69* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *931*



*I know this will be beat at some point today, too many speed readers on here. LOL*


----------



## JadeIcing

OH MY GOD! 

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *49* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *951*


----------



## Michaela

Oh for goodness sake, every time I clicked the mouse an error window came up:crash

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *70* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *630*


----------



## Crystalballl

Woo Hoo Finally, 

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *59* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *941*


----------



## ani-lover

7/10 i cant get past it. i dont know things that happened before i was born


----------



## juicyjuicee

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *77* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *723*





You earned *8* FunTrivia Bucks! 



I need to pick it up.


----------



## TinysMom

Well, I know someone will probably beat me....but...

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *49* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *951*[/size]


----------



## SOOOSKA

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *67* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *733*


*I can't believe I got 2 wrong DAH! real easy ones.*


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *60* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *640*



*I got two wrong that I didnt "answer" I knowI did. Than one wrong that I put right.*


----------



## SOOOSKA

You have to really make sure that little dot is in the circle, I had to press it 3 times for a couple of questions.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *46* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *854*


----------



## Greta

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *79* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *921*


----------



## Crystalballl

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *89* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *811*


----------



## TinysMom

I'm sure I'll get beat....

~~~

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *50* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *950*[/size]


----------



## Greta

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *70* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *730*[/size]


----------



## Mikoli

No surprises here - I guessed half the questions.
[size="+2"]
Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took *74* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *526*[/size]


----------



## Crystalballl

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *93* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *707*


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *64* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *936*


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *72* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *928*


----------



## mambo101

I'm never gonna get first place again. I just cant read that fast.:shock:


----------



## ani-lover

i havent gotten this in awhile.

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *79* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *821*[/size]


----------



## TinysMom

Just as a note so folks don't feel so bad - mydaughter and I saved our questions and answers after we took the quizand emailed them to each other.

We didn't have the same quiz...

So I wouldn't feel too bad folks as we're not all having the same quiz....

Peg


----------



## HoneyPot

Oh! I thought we changed it soeveryone is having the same questions? Is there a way to makeit all the same for everyone? That seems a little more fair.


----------



## seniorcats

*mambo101 wrote: *


> I'm never gonna get first place again. I just cant read that fast.:shock:


I found a trick to getting faster. Play some of the othertrivia games on the site - maybe 4-5 a day from the generalcategory. It really helps build speed and of course you learnall kinds of fun facts. My favorite was the toilet triviaquiz.

Another thing I found is that after a while, the questions appear a 2ndand 3rd time. I embarass myself when I continue to get themwrong.


----------



## Greta

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *84* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *816*[/size]


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *64* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *636*


----------



## Crystalballl

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *88* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *812*
And the one I got wrong I totally knew! Shoot!


----------



## kellyjade

I have been doing really bad lately :headsmack[size="+2"]

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *61* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *639*
[/size]


----------



## Greta

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *82* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *618*[/size]


----------



## Crystalballl

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *102* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *698*


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *74* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *826*


----------



## Michaela

*HoneyPot wrote:*


> Oh! I thought we changed it so everyone is havingthe same questions? Is there a way to make it all the samefor everyone? That seems a little more fair.



_"It is easy for players to cheat if all players getidentical questions each day. They can simply by use multiple accountsor share answers with friends. Our cheat prevention works by giving allplayers playing in a day slightly different questions. Over time, allplayers will get the same questions, keeping competitionfair."_ 


That's taken from Admin settings. They used to be the same every daybut the whole thing was changed recently (nothing to do with me).


----------



## SOOOSKA

My husband set one up for us to play and we getthe same questions every day. Now who would cheat, this is agame to have fun, if you can't be honest and play without cheating thenin my opinion you shouldn't be playing.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *94* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *706*


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *75* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *725*


----------



## Greta

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *99* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *601*[/size]


----------



## SOOOSKA

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *66* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *934*


*I'm never going to win aday, too many fast readers. LOL Peg what's yoursecret?*


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *42* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *858*


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *63* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *737*


----------



## ani-lover

i got 9/10 i second guessed myself on the starwars one. aaaaahhh:X


----------



## SOOOSKA

Is anyone having trouble getting onto the Trivia website. I've tried quite a few times and I just can't get onto it.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## pamnock

I just tried and couldn't get on.

Pam


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *61* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *639*


----------



## Crystalballl

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *73* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *927*


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *66* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *834*


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *66* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *634*


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *76* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *824*


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *56* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *944*


----------



## ~BunBuns~

[size="+2"]Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *105* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *695*





You earned *8* FunTrivia Bucks! [/size]
yay


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *71* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *829*


----------



## Greta

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *96* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *804

*
Woo hoo! I had fun with that one!*
*[/size]


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *66* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *934*


----------



## Greta

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *73* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *827*[/size]


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *113* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *687*


----------



## TinysMom

*speed reading? I don't know.

I'm actually going to give it up (or try to) after the end of thismonth. I'll be gone for about 6 days in May....and the fact that wedon't all have the same questions every day discourages me...

But I'll post my scores tomorrow from my last day...watch them be horribly low.

Peg

SOOOSKA wrote:*


> *I'm never going to win a day, too manyfast readers. LOL Peg what's yoursecret?*


----------



## ~BunBuns~

[size="+2"]Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *104* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *796*
[/size]


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *67* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *833*


----------



## Becknutt

Ha, the one I got wrong was the one about rating quizzes....


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *61* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *939*


----------



## Michaela

*TinysMom wrote:*


> *and the fact that we don't all have the same questionsevery day discourages me...*


I changed that, I meant to ages ago, I forgot about it when thesitewas updated and all of the settings changedautomatically. 



Congratulations Nadia, you were April's winner :bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Greta

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *83* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *617*


----------



## ~BunBuns~

[size="+2"]Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took *78* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *522*





You earned *6* FunTrivia Bucks![/size]


----------



## ~BunBuns~

[size="+2"]Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *138* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *662*




You earned *8* FunTrivia Bucks! [/size]


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *71* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *829*


----------



## Greta

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took *111* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *489

*Argh. I ate dirt on that one* :?
*[/size]


----------



## dajeti2

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *76* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *824*




You earned *9* FunTrivia Bucks! 

I guess I got lucky with some easy questions.:?


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *64* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *936*


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *64* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *936*


----------



## dajeti2

[size=+2]Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *102* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *698*




You earned *8* FunTrivia Bucks! [/size]

I am thinking maybe I should wait until I'm fully awake before taking these:foreheadsmack:


----------



## ~BunBuns~

[size="+2"]Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took *166* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *434*[/size]


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *110* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *590*


----------



## pamnock

*1.* pamnock 
+ 18 pts
*10!*
70
*930*

*2.* mambo101 
+ 16 pts
*10!*
92
*908*

*3.* banana 
+ 14 pts
9
52
*848*

*4.* haley 
+ 14 pts
9
59
*841*

*5.* HoneyPot 
+ 13 pts
9
62
*838*


Yeah! I finally won:colors: The game that I felt Iknew the least and did the worst on LOL

Pam


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *96* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *804*


----------



## ~BunBuns~

[size="+2"]Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *269* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *431*
[/size]


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *74* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *826*

Congrats Pam!:elephant:


----------



## dajeti2

:highfive:Way To Pam!!



Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *67* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *933*




You earned *10* FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *54* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *746*


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *63* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *837*


----------



## dajeti2

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *101* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *799*


----------



## ~BunBuns~

[size="+2"]Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took *193* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *407*[/size]


----------



## ~BunBuns~

[size="+2"]Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *101* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *699*[/size]


----------



## ~BunBuns~

i luv this game!


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *64* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *836*


----------



## ani-lover

*i got my first 100! yay! finally! 
10/10 
90 seconds to complete quiz

YAY!
EXCITED ANI-LOVER:colors::bunnydance::elephant::yes::happyday:arty0002:
*


----------



## dajeti2

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *96* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *904*


----------



## JadeIcing

[size=+2]Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *56* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *844*[/size]


----------



## Greta

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *79* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *721*


----------



## ~BunBuns~

[size="+2"]Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took *79* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *421

barely new what was going on LOL
*[/size]


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *60* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *840*


----------



## Shawn

I got 7/10


----------



## Michaela

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *63* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *737*


----------



## mambo101

Gently bumping to get more players.


----------



## Greta

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *99* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *801*
[/size]


----------



## ellissian

I've been playing this for about 2 weeks and did'nt realise there was a thread for it.

I wish I knew on Monday when I came 1st, I was totally useless today!


----------



## Greta

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *110* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *690*[/size]


----------



## ellissian

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *67* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *933*


Yay!!!!!:bunnydance:


----------



## Sealy

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *94* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *706
*
pffft. I totally guessed.

~Sealy*
*[/size]


----------



## SOOOSKA

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *50* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *950*


I'm sure this won't last, easy questions today!


----------



## TinysMom

*Um....sorry?

They WERE easy....

*[size="+2"]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *47* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *953*[/size]
*

SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took *50* seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: *950*
> 
> 
> I'm sure this won't last, easy questions today!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Darn You Peg, I'll win one this month HOPEFULLY. LOL

Susan


----------



## TinysMom

*You won on July 2nd!

I just checked the table of winners...

Peg

SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Darn You Peg, I'll win one this month HOPEFULLY. LOL
> 
> Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Yeah but you win lots more than me LOL

Susan:biggrin2:


----------



## mambo101

Bumped so we can get more playaz.


----------



## Michaela

I haven't played in ages! :shock:

Played again today, wasn't great :?lol


----------



## ellissian

I'm getting worse, I only got 7 right today. I do guess most of the questions though! lol


----------



## SOOOSKA

TinysMom & TinysSis how the heck did you 2 read that so fast, Holy Cow I thought I read it fast and it took 60 seconds. LOL

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Michaela

Aaahaha I got 9, and I hardly had a clue!! :biggrin2:lol


----------



## TinysMom

We keep trying to outdo the other one....so it is sort of funny. 

I think it helps that one of the questions had our town name in it - so we knew what it meant (I think we both got that right - I think Robin got a 10 that day).

However, I think when Robin is gonna do the trivia quiz - I'm gonna start sending her kitty in to slow her down!

Peg*

SOOOSKA wrote: *


> TinysMom & TinysSis how the heck did you 2 read that so fast, Holy Cow I thought I read it fast and it took 60 seconds. LOL
> 
> Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Michaela

I got 8 today.


----------



## ellissian

I'm totally naff, it takes me too long to read the questions. Especially the American related ones, maybe I should just click anything really quickly tomorrow!


----------



## Michaela

Yeah the American ones I have no chance with, I always just have to guess. :dunno


----------



## Sealy

I'm @ #5 tonight. Played just in th nick of time. Honeypot, get off my #1 spot 

[size="+2"]
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *98* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *902*[/size]


----------



## Greta

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *65* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *835*[/size]


----------



## SOOOSKA

Questions correct:10 / 10
You took*80* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *920*

*God I just can't read fast enough! LOL*


----------



## SOOOSKA

Dear God I read slow. LOL

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Gosh it was hard today, good guesses!

Susan


----------



## Greta

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Gosh it was hard today, good guesses!
> 
> Susan




Yeah, it was hard. Fun, though! Just about ALL my answers were guesses today *laughs*


----------



## SOOOSKA

OK I want everyone to read real slow today so I can win one. LOL

Susan:thanks:


----------



## TinysMom

*You beat me.....not that I'm that great at it - especially with the darn sports questions...

Peg

SOOOSKA wrote: *


> OK I want everyone to read real slow today so I can win one. LOL
> 
> Susan:thanks:


----------



## Greta

Ugh. Sports questions. Please allow me 120 uncounted seconds for each 



*TinysMom wrote: *


> *not that I'm that great at it - especially with the darn sports questions...
> 
> SOOOSKA wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> OK I want everyone to read real slow today so I can win one. LOL
> 
> Susan:thanks:
Click to expand...


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> OK I want everyone to read real slow today so I can win one.


Oops ... I didn't check this forum when I played the game.

Sorry Susan. :hug2:


----------



## ellissian

Aw whats wrong.....I cant play the game today! 

Is everyone else having problems accessing the site too?


----------



## SOOOSKA

I can't get on either.

Susan


----------



## Michaela

Yeah, there seems to be something wrong with the site....:?


----------



## mambo101

I just played so it's back up now.


----------



## SOOOSKA

soooska 
+ 2 pts 
7
5345
*100*
How in God's name did I end up with 5345 seconds yesterday? That's like 89 minutes, geez if I took that long i better go back to school.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## SOOOSKA

***BUMP****


----------



## ani-lover

hmm, 6/10 maybe i should give up. i know nothing about actors aor musicians or sports


----------



## Greta

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *64* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *636

**sigh* ... Have I ever mentioned that sports and I are not friends?*
*[/size]


----------



## ani-lover

you and peg alike lol


----------



## SOOOSKA

Good Lord, this is the 3rd day I got 10 out of 10 andI didn't come first.:? Would all you smart people do me a favour and read slower. LOL Thank You.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## TK Bunnies

I hadn't heard of it untill now! It looks like fun. Can I just login with my RO name and Password, or do I need to creat an account?


----------



## Greta

*TK Bunnies wrote: *


> I hadn't heard of it untill now! It looks like fun. Can I just login with my RO name and Password, or do I need to creat an account?



Yup, you need to create a tournament account. It's really quick and easy, and the tournament is FUN! (Many thanks to Michaela for starting/managing it  )

Hope to see you in there!


----------



## ellissian

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Good Lord, this is the 3rd day I got 10 out of 10 andI didn't come first.:? Would all you smart people do me a favour and read slower. LOL Thank You.
> 
> Susan:apollo:


Don't worry Susan I'm getting worse by the day.........smart not me!!! lol


----------



## Greta

:bumpCome join the fun!


----------



## SOOOSKA

***Bump***


----------



## ani-lover

8/10 not to bad today!


----------



## SOOOSKA

YEAH, I finally won one.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## ani-lover

7/10!
am i the only one who posts still??


----------



## SOOOSKA

Is anyone else having problems getting on today?

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Greta

I am. Mew...? I want my trivia!


----------



## SOOOSKA

****BUMP****


----------



## ChompersMom

I did horrible! I have the lowest score so far today :embarrassed: 6/10


----------



## SOOOSKA

I got 10/10 but I'm sure someone will come and beat my time.

So everybody read SLOWLY today.

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

OMG 4/10 that's pityful, actually that's the worst I've ever done.:embarrassed:

Susan


----------



## Greta

Ouch... definitely not my best... but even BANANA didn't get 10! ...so now I feel better


----------



## SOOOSKA

Mambo how did you end up with 355 seconds?:?

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

***Bump***


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *88* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *612*


----------



## SOOOSKA

***Bump***

I keep forgetting to do the Trivia, so now I'm far down on the list.

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

***Bump***


----------



## Greta

:bump


----------



## SOOOSKA

***Bump***


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi is their anyway this Blog can remain at the top of "Let Your Hare Down"? (like RO TODAY)

I keep forgetting to play some days. How am I suppose to win a month when I forget to play? LOL

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA

[size=+1]*2.* What does the umpire do to start the game?[/size] 
*Your Answer:* Says play 
The correct answer was [size=+1]Blows a whistle[/size]. 

I'm curious about this answer, I assumed it was for baseball and I thought the umpire said "

"Play Ball"

Now maybe I missed the sport it was talking about because I read the question too fast.

Thanks 

Susan


----------



## Michaela

I've pinned the thread - I'm sure no one will mind.  It'll remind me to play too!


----------



## HoneyPot

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> [size=+1]*2.* What does the umpire do to start the game?[/size]
> *Your Answer:* Says play
> The correct answer was [size=+1]Blows a whistle[/size].
> 
> I'm curious about this answer, I assumed it was for baseball and I thought the umpire said "
> 
> "Play Ball"
> 
> Now maybe I missed the sport it was talking about because I read the question too fast.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Susan



Hey hey hey, no posting answers!!

It was for field hockey. I thought baseball too, and picked your answer, until I reread what sport it was for and changed it.


----------



## TinysMom

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Hi is their anyway this Blog can remain at the top of "Let Your Hare Down"? (like RO TODAY)
> 
> I keep forgetting to play some days. How am I suppose to win a month when I forget to play? LOL
> 
> Susan


I've played every day this month but it hasn't helped - its almost like I can't break above an "8" most days.

Oh well....at least it is fun. Mostly. 

:biggrin2:


----------



## ani-lover

as of 2:30pm eastern time i have a perfect 10/10 on todays quiz and i beat everybody for the first time. 
:bunnydance:inkbouce:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *64* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *936*


I know this won't last long.LOL Everyone read real slow today!!!!!

Susan


----------



## Michaela

Questions are so American, now I remember why I stopped playing Trivia! 

I finally updated us to Rabbits Online btw, shows how long it's been since I played lol.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hey Michaela, I agree with you about it beingso American LOL. I especially hate all the bloody sports ones, ie Football. Geez our country is right next door to the US of A and i still can't get the answers. I think I've only seeing one Canadian question on here and it was about the Toronto hockey team.

Susan:?


----------



## Brandy456

haha, My score is 281 LOL


----------



## Brandy456

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Hey Michaela, I agree with you about it beingso American LOL. I especially hate all the bloody sports ones, ie Football. Geez our country is right next door to the US of A and i still can't get the answers. I think I've only seeing one Canadian question on here and it was about the Toronto hockey team.
> 
> Susan:?


Same, What about us out of the U.S


----------



## SOOOSKA

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *89* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *811*

*Wow I can't believe I got 9/10 I guessed at most of them.*

*Susan*


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hey is anyone else having problems logging onto the Trivia site?

Susan


----------



## TK Bunnies

I'm having trouble logging in too!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *83* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *917*


*Of course we all know this won't last. LOL*

*Susan*


----------



## SOOOSKA

Ok again we know this score won't last. Easy today!

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *65* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *935*


----------



## SOOOSKA

Dang You Nadia, you beat me by 4 seconds. It has to be an age thing.LOL

Susan


----------



## TinysMom

*Happy One Year Anniversary to all of us who play the trivia game - Michaela started it a year ago today!


Peg

Michaela wrote: *


> I just saw this on another forum, so though we could have a go here too,
> 
> You register with them on the link (best to use your user-name fromhere) then do the quiz. There's a new quiz everyday, they add up thescores and there is a winner every month
> 
> So, who is the brainiest?
> 
> I hope it's ok thatI started it:?I already startedthe plague that is word association!There's no prizes, justthough it would be fun, and of course the winner gets to bask in theglory of everyone know how clever they are!:bunnydance:
> 
> Give it a go!
> 
> http://my.funtrivia.com/tournament/RO-Trivia-D-67298.html


----------



## Michaela

Aww that's so cool you noticed Peg! I didn't. Never thought you would all love it so much, I'm glad I could share it with you all, even if I did nab the idea of another forum.


----------



## Becca

I am quite proud!!
[size="+2"]Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *97* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *603*[/size]


----------



## SOOOSKA

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *65* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *935*

*OK everyone read really SLOW today. LOL*


----------



## BSAR

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took *146* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *454*


----------



## tamnjo

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took *107* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *393*

the only answer i knew, was the one that was like:

where can you find feral cats?

:brownbunny


----------



## SOOOSKA

Nadia you have to take a week off. You are just to darn smart and fast.

Susan


----------



## Atorres61472

I got 7/10


----------



## TinysMom

[align=center]_*CONGRATS to Sooska on her win yesterday!!!!

*_*1.* soooska  + 12 pts  1060*940*
[/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Peg, finally I beat Nadia, Peg and all the other YOUNG Brains on the forum!!! I never thought that would happen.

Susan:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *65* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *935*


----------



## FallingStar

I just joined the RO Trivia thing. 

Today's Quiz, I got 7/10 in 150 sec. 

Haha. Oh well!


----------



## BSAR

My score for today was:

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took *139* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *261*


----------



## Becca

I think i did this once ages ago and decided to have another go because it looked fun!
I used Baby_Bunnies BabyBunnies was taken so i had to oput a _ in the middle!

[size="+2"]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *125* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *875*[/size]


----------



## FallingStar

I love this game! It's so much fun. I try to play the game every day. And get a better score eachtime. 

Thanks Michaela for making this awesome game!!

:great:


----------



## JadeIcing

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *77* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *823*


----------



## TinysMom

Congrats to Kelly Jade for taking first place for the month of July!

:great:


----------



## Happi Bun

I was scared to take the quiz because I thought I would crash and burn, but I was actually pleasantly surprised! 

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *134* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *566*


----------



## JadeIcing

:biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Good God, I can't believe I got 10 today.

I guessed at at least 5 of them.






Susan


----------



## JadeIcing

I so keep forgetting to play. I think it was easier when people used to post in the thread.


----------



## SOOOSKA

I'm with you Ali, I keep forgetting to play too. 

Susan


----------



## JadeIcing

:biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Good God I'm still in 5th place and have hardly played this month. 

Susan


----------



## JadeIcing

:?I forgot yesterday.


----------



## SOOOSKA

YEAH, I got *10*. Had to guess at a few of them though.

Susan


----------



## Michaela

Oh I forgot all about this.. I'm going to try and remember to play again everyday. I got 10 today woo!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Aren't these the same questions as yesterday or the day before. I guess i should pay more attention to the ones I got wrong. Geez i still got 1 wrong.

Susan:shock:


----------



## seniorcats

Yeah, I feel like I 'cheated' 'cause I've seen all those questions recently.


----------



## kherrmann3

I got two wrong... Bleh.


----------



## Raspberry82

9/10 for me. The one I missed was tough, sheesh.. it asked, which trumpet jazz player was known for his puffed out checks when playing. Uhhh.. like every single famous jazz trumpet player, LOL.


----------



## PepnFluff

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 521


----------



## KimberlilyKC

9/10, but I didn't realize we were being timed, oops! Seems that affects your score. Maybe I'll do better next time.:biggrin2:


----------



## Elf Mommy

First time I played:

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *85* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *915*[/size]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *117* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *683*


----------



## Numbat

My first time... I did shockingly! :shock:

I'm kicking myself for changing two of my answers which were correct!

[size="+1"]Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took *135* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *365*[/size]

Guess I should polish up my general knowledge


----------



## ani-lover

lol i always forget to play. 
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 117 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 583


----------



## kirsterz09

Hi everyone I saw this post today and thought i'd give it a go, here's how I did:
9/10 in 102 seconds, total score 798


----------



## kirsterz09

today's score is:
10/10 in 106 secs total score 894
wow this is a fun game


----------



## ani-lover

[size="+1"]
Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *307* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *693


*[/size]


----------



## Kel4mum

First time I've done this and I got 9 out of 10, not bad me thinks


----------



## ani-lover

uhh i changed my answer on #10 
i really hate doing that

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 828


----------



## Kel4mum

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 119 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 781


----------



## ani-lover

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 98 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 702


----------

